# harriman



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

did my harriman loop this morning, it was a bit wet on long meadow










http://connect.garmin.com/activity/41607862

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/41607862'></iframe>


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

How was the surface on the southern part of Seven Lakes Drive -- seems like for lots of years the pavement has been eroded, so I've been in the habit of avoiding it.

Do you not like Bear Mt for some reason? It's hard for me to spend much time around Harriman Park without wanting to climb Bear Mt.

Ken


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*slacker roadie*

the harriman roads are pretty beat up. i wanted to take my #2 road bike, considering all the rain friday, but it was in shop getting new headset. here below is a pic of long meadow, as you can see the surface is not too bad but it is wet. i did the same ride a few weeks prior and did it in a couple of less minutes










sunday i mtbed, jockey hill in kingston, ny, happened to meet a roadie that had the same road bike as me, giannt tcr advanced, then swam at saugerties beach and trail ran up to acra pt. in acra, ny. just missed getting to 2500' but it was dusk, although just about 100 ft from black head 

the tour of catskills is this upcoming weekend, and goes right near my campsite and wear i road bike last week end, they pass through acra down 23 and left on 20a (in acra) on to 20 and cornwall ville. from cornwall ville back up to 23 is pretty steep climb, but i think tour de catskills continues on to prattsville

btw; i hope to get up to perkins one of these days, i know bear mtn is a bit tough as i did a century through there a couple of years ago


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Perkins was repaved about 2 years ago so it's really nice now, they also repaved the northern part of 7 lakes drive, from Lake Tiorati to RT 6 and it's as smooth as butter now, the souther end coming in from Sloatsburg is still pretty rough.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

The southern section of seven lakes is still crap. They recently paved the northern section from tiorati down to the rt6 circle. The bad southern section ruins an otherwise nice loop for me.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, my standard loop is pedestrian 

i hope to add arden valley and perkins next time:thumbsup:


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I love ardan vally, I just rode it last week, but it's on pretty bad shape, still fun though.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*if 6 was 9w*

tried a different loop today in harriman, was shooting for arden valley and arden house rd had a private sign off 17











http://connect.garmin.com/activity/42537109

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/42537109'></iframe>


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful day for a ride. Got up to Harriman myself today. Took 106 up and over to Stony Point. FYI - looks from the signage that they will be chip/sealing the top section of 106 soon. From the circle on Seven lakes over past lake Welch and down the other side.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Nielly said:


> Beautiful day for a ride. Got up to Harriman myself today. Took 106 up and over to Stony Point. FYI - looks from the signage that they will be chip/sealing the top section of 106 soon. From the circle on Seven lakes over past lake Welch and down the other side.


gate hill? it's all gravel


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah from seven lakes all the way over to gate hill it looks like - I know they did it just a year ago or so but apparently going to give it a fresh coat.


----------

